
Bloomberg mistakenly publishes obit for Apple CEO Steve Jobs - Atlanta Business Chronicle: - pbnaidu
http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/2008/08/25/daily73.html
======
apollo
You could make good money owning a news company by manipulating stock prices
like this

~~~
pchristensen
Until you went to jail.

~~~
apollo
Is it illegal? As far as I understand it's the business model for Mark Cuban's
sharesleuth.com (although he fully discloses that's what he does)

~~~
pchristensen
They're investing based on true information they find out about fraud, not
spreading misinformation to manipulate the market.

"We're looking for companies that were built for fraud, for executives who are
enriching themselves at shareholder expense, and for businesses whose behavior
runs counter to their stated objectives or to the public interest."

"In certain instances, the majority partner of Sharesleuth.com is going to
make personal investments based on information we uncover. Those investments
will be fully disclosed, so that readers can evaluate any potential conflicts
of interest.The reporters and editors , however, will maintain policies of not
holding individual securities, and we will report Sharesleuth.com stories no
differently than we have others throughout our careers. "

~~~
apollo
Even if you restrict yourself to true information, there is still a ton of
space to manipulate stock prices. A good writer can make a company look
brilliant or like a loser using the same set of true facts.

